# my girls pic heavy



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Carly the black tan cant seem to get her bred .. =/









azule i know you cant see the tan in the pick but shes a blue tan .. has red eyes (i think .. ill check later ..)









zoom solid black besides her paws shes ninjas baby 









cynder with her bubs (well with some bubs . not sure whih females they are lol ..









this is comanchee i think shes a satin .. or half satin . shes very shiny compared to the others









one of my first girls .. grey and white ..









ninja my original doe .. =) black and white .. 









any help on colors or patterns would be completly appreciatied .. =)


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

tessa has long hair .. black and white









Rapunzel one of the twins ( well one has more white =) ) also long haired they are both a blonde color 









Blondey the other twin 









jess the last long hair ( besides the male ) a greyish color and white ..









lemon .. out of wolf and one of my girls (i dont know which .. lol mom was eigther brindle or brown/tan with white on her back )









jaycee out of wolf .. same as lemon 









gale out of wolf same as lemon and jaycee 









comanche due any day bred to my satin male


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

face (two pics of her shes out of sami and wolf) shes black grey and white does that make her a tri ? 

















chimera one of ninjas babys 









add the rest in a minute


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Bailey









Appache









Sugar bred to wolf









Jazz bred to wolf ..









Bess bred to wolf 









Beauty bred to wolf 









(yes wolf has been busy ) he was the only male old enough to do the job for a while .. =/ now the others all should be .. lol 
thats all my girls =) can any one tell me colors /patterns ? im trying to get better at this lol ..


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

thought id put up a new pic of some of the younger does =) theyve gotten big =)


----------

